# VentureBeat Investigates ERRA's Nickel Hydrogen Battery



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Now this is my kind of battery - discharge to 0% and it still bounces back.

If the price is right, this could be the consumer's choice...


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

More promises...


----------

